# Chili Rasboras



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I noticed what I am assuming is a baby Chili Rasbora in my 15g tank at work. There may very well be more than one, but it is densely planted and that's all I have seen so far. There is only 2 adult rasboras in there, the rest were picked off by another fish which in turn died. I guess I lucked out and got a pair. How many babies are usually spawned? And chili's are egg layers, correct? The baby is absolutely tiny and it was a fluke I even noticed him.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow they actually spawned in your tank? I have about 20 in my shrimp tank where not one has died, they have great survival in shrimp tanks because there is nothing stressing them out or to eat them.

I hope to have some babies soon too...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow is right. I've got 12 or so in Djamm's 10g shrimp tank, and while they look happy and eat like pigs, they've never bred. 

OTOH, they don't eat the shrimplets like the cardinal tetras did, either...


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I was pleased to see the baby swimming, wasn't really expecting it. I am hoping that it will grow up, and that there will be more than just the one.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Good luck...they are fun in my shrimp tank...they seem to co-exist with the otto's (never see them)


----------

